# should i let my cat have its first litter before beening spayed?



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have my first kitten as a pet and i love her lots she is a tabby and ginger kitten. And well majority of my family want her to be spayed ASAP. Though i want her to have her first litter before beening spayed. I will spay her 100% adter though i want to have one of her gerenerations at least with her when she gets old. What do you think any advise would help.

Many thanks.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

marafi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my first kitten as a pet and i love her lots she is a tabby and ginger kitten. And well majority of my family want her to be spayed ASAP. Though i want her to have her first litter before beening spayed. I will spay her 100% adter though i want to have one of her gerenerations at least with her when she gets old. What do you think any advise would help.
> 
> Many thanks.


to a cat it means nothing causes more trouble than needed she isnt a pedigree and really if its just so she can hav one generation then i would say no, cats arnt like humans they dont want babies for children like us x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

there can also be plent complications as with any birth...would you be willing to get up every 2 hours through the night to feed the kittens?? this can often happen my boy come from being hand reared his mum had cyists on her teets and it was too sore to nurse!x


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Very true though it seems like a shame. Though, of course to be a responible cat owner i should get her spayed. It just seems like a shame to me. Then again hearing the moans of a cat in heat is troublesome. Maybe ill get another kitten once she is old enough then. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

marafi said:


> Very true though it seems like a shame. Though, of course to be a responible cat owner i should get her spayed. It just seems like a shame to me. Then again hearing the moans of a cat in heat is troublesome. Maybe ill get another kitten once she is old enough then. Thanks for your reply.


no problem, it seems like a shame to you but the trouble she will go through breeding and gvin birth and then she may need a c-section or u may end up needing to feed kittens urself it is alot of time and will cost in the long run especially if something went wrong xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

marafi said:


> Very true though it seems like a shame. Though, of course to be a responible cat owner i should get her spayed. It just seems like a shame to me. Then again hearing the moans of a cat in heat is troublesome. Maybe ill get another kitten once she is old enough then. Thanks for your reply.


It's good to hear you changed your mind 

If you should change you mind though, please please please have a browse through the breeding section here. See how much it costs to raise a litter, and also all the health testing that needs to be done if you do want to breed her. As I'm sure you wouldn't want to bring a litter of kittens into the world that have an uncertain future health wise


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> no problem, it seems like a shame to you but the trouble she will go through breeding and gvin birth and then she may need a c-section or u may end up needing to feed kittens urself it is alot of time and will cost in the long run especially if something went wrong xx


Yeh your right on that one, being in the long term. Okay i know i am off topic though is it bad to have two kittens then just having one? I have one now. She is such a cutie. Though, i train her to be good such as playful bites are not hurting at all cos she is so small. 3 months to be exact.








By yunamarafi at 2010-10-24
^ This is what she looks like. :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Having two kittens is fabulous, and I would definitely recommend it :thumbsup: It means they can play and grow together.

She is lovely btw

With regards to biting, I really wouldn't recommend you encourage it at all. Even playful biting. It could lead to her biting even as an adult, and bugger does it hurt when they are adults  I'd either distract her to bite a toy or something, or stop playing with her until the biting stops, then resume play. If you keep doing that she will eventually stop


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Having two kittens is fabulous, and I would definitely recommend it :thumbsup: It means they can play and grow together.
> 
> She is lovely btw
> 
> With regards to biting, I really wouldn't recommend you encourage it at all. Even playful biting. It could lead to her biting even as an adult, and bugger does it hurt when they are adults  I'd either distract her to bite a toy or something, or stop playing with her until the biting stops, then resume play. If you keep doing that she will eventually stop


Thank you though im trying to figure out what breed she is. I was told by RSCPA that she is a tabby and ginger kitten.

I was hoping of having two though the only problem is the handful of trouble and costs, cos i have a big family. They all love her at least.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

she wont be a breed she will be a moggy!! ur standard moggy cat shes beautifull!! having two cats is great i would love another but my OH wont let me  lol xx


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Interesting that she is a moggy. I want to get another kitten soo badly though my family are like NO WAY!! so im in the same situation as you. Its cos i have chickens also and my family are already wandering that we have a farm in our back garden. lols.. Most of the neighbours think so..


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Moggie means mixed breed many times over hun 

Can you not have her as an indoor only kitty? There is still time to decided on that, you have until she is spayed when letting her outside becomes an option.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Many thankies hun. 

Well for now she is a indoor kitten. She is terrifield going outside. And once she did go out on her own cos the window was open. And my hens almost ganged up on her in a corner. Gosh my hens are such bullies lol. I want to let her outside on a lead and harness at least in case for my chickens. She can go outside for the toilet only once i get my clicker through the post and i train her. Any advise in that?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, my advice would be to forget letting her outside until she has been spayed at least hun, and even then I would personally wait until she is a big girl, perhaps 9-10 months old at the earliest.

You have to be extra vigilant with kittens that aren't spayed hun. If she gets out she can get pregnant. If she gets pregnant this young it could kill her  So I'd keep windows closed, and make sure she is safely enclosed somewhere before you open any doors as well.

You might be able to clicker train her indoors to do little tricks for you though  Though I've never tried it with mine it might work


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

marafi said:


> Thank you though im trying to figure out what breed she is. I was told by RSCPA that she is a tabby and ginger kitten.
> 
> I was hoping of having two though the only problem is the handful of trouble and costs, cos i have a big family. They all love her at least.


agree with everyone plus did you get her from the RSPCA? because they would never let you breed her.

Also you said about costs, could you afford a £700 c-section if she cant give birth? £60 per kitten injections before new homes, worming, wheping items or hand rearing them every 2 hours for 3weeks if mum rejects them as she is so young? Or if they die?

Not to scare you but its what happens, plus just because its HER kitten doesnt mean they will even get one, Ive had to keep mum apart from her kitten as she doesnt understsand why she hasnt left the nest! after 2 months we can now let them together.

She will call, spray (girls spray!) she should be spayed at 5-6,months and no let out until about 8-10months, it will just take away her urge to mate, not her pursonality


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Many thanks hun i think that is what i have to do. Though to let out in the garden on supervision with me and the chickens i hope it will be okay.

Well i got her from a friend and well i thought ill join with the RSPCA for spraying her and all due to the insurance being soo expensive for me.

Though you are absoultely right i already have a date for her to be spayed it will be her christmas present this december.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

marafi said:


> Many thanks hun i think that is what i have to do. Though to let out in the garden on supervision with me and the chickens i hope it will be okay.
> 
> Well i got her from a friend and well i thought ill join with the RSPCA for spraying her and all due to the insurance being soo expensive for me.
> 
> Though you are absoultely right i already have a date for her to be spayed it will be her christmas present this december.


hmmm...how old are u?x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

marafi said:


> Many thanks hun i think that is what i have to do. Though to let out in the garden on supervision with me and the chickens i hope it will be okay.
> 
> Well i got her from a friend and well i thought ill join with the RSPCA for spraying her and all due to the insurance being soo expensive for me.
> 
> Though you are absoultely right i already have a date for her to be spayed it will be her christmas present this december.


I really wouldn't have her outside AT ALL, even under supervision. It only take 1 second for a cat/kitten to decide she is off, and you will not be able to get a hold of her in time.

Your second sentence makes no sense? 

You got her from a friend and thought you would join the RSPCA 

Not having pet insurance is risky business. But if you can put a few grand in the bank to cover vet fee's it might be another option. But I have a feeling you wouldn't be able to. So would you be able to pay vet fee's for any illness or injury?

Also insurance, I believe never covers spaying anyway. Or do you mean she will be spayed with help from the CPL or some such? I'm not sure the RSPCA have anything to do with spaying a kitten that isn't one of their re-homes?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think she means the PDSA

they DO NOT and WILL NOT help you if she is mated and needs help as they do not poromote breeding.

also you said your family dont want another kitten in the houses...say she has 8 cats and you cant even find them homes???

glad it hers christmas present!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

is it me or does he/she sound young?x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

about 14???????


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> hmmm...how old are u?x


Over 18 a full time student? Why? Yeh sometime i forget to read my posts, beforehand so they make sense. My mistake.

Well i got her through a friend and for vaccinations and spraying her i go to the RSPCA hospital, which helps me with the expenses.

As for letting her out i dont think i will not until she is sprayed and old enough.:thumbup:


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> about 14???????


Oh come now, doesn't that seem rude.

I am 21 years of age. And no i do not mean the PDSA.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

marafi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my first kitten as a pet and i love her lots she is a tabby and ginger kitten. And well majority of my family want her to be spayed ASAP. Though i want her to have her first litter before beening spayed. I will spay her 100% adter though i want to have one of her gerenerations at least with her when she gets old. What do you think any advise would help.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi Marafi, Im of the opinion that breeding should only be done for a reason. Not just the sake of it, for example to keep a kitten to show or what not. 
Breeding for no reasons, just produces kittens for the sake of it. There are enough cats in rescues with out more being born for no reason. I agree with your family about your cat be spayed asap. Its the kindest thing for your girl in the long run. Taking a litter from her would (in my opinion) seem a selfish thing to do.
Breeding is hard work its not all cuteness and cuddles, its time and money consuming - also complications can and do happen, which could result in you lossing your girl..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

I can only say what everyone else has been saying.

You have already used a RSPCA drop in center meaning you are low in money? If so then breeding isnt a good idea...thats before we get to the whole cross breed part. Breeding is costly and unless you are willing to risk her life and possibly end up with X amount of un-sold kittens then you do not have her interests at heart.

Everyone wants to breed from their much loved pets...hell everyone wants a part of them forever but moggy breeding is just not like it used to be. In the 90's people bought kittens, any kittens...now? Good breeders should health test and most people want full breed cats to show or even just because of temperament which with a moggy can be very wide ranging. I have 3 cats, 2 moggies and a turkish van cross...the turkish van cross has traits of turkish vans however my two moggies carry all sorts of traits...one is really hard up and the others so laid back he may aswell have no spine. :thumbup:

I would not breed from her...maybe once you have the money find a breed that you like, that suits you and get a mentor in that breed and start showing then breeding (after health tests obviously). Make a difference dont just bring more unwanted cats into the world because mummy was cute.

You seem really nice and your hearts in the right place thats why I know you will do that right thing and not let her get pregnant.

She is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

marafi said:


> Oh come now, doesn't that seem rude.
> 
> I am 21 years of age. And no i do not mean the PDSA.


lol its a compliment! the other day I got asked for Id for the lottery (does that ever happen?) Im 25! good to look young!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lol @ taylor baby....mafari its the way you write things and i wouldav thought u wouldav knowen a moggy wasnt a breed of cant in any which way (well i supose it is if you go down the breed by like 100 years lol)xx


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Many thanks for your replies guys and you are all right. Sadly the date has been done and its the december 8th. Doing her vaccincations this thursday just the booster and microchipping. Many thanks i love her lots and lots though i get worried about her.

And its true sometimes its good to look young, though not when your trying to get into a 21 aged movie in the cinema. Lols. 

Anyway i think having a moggy is good and its true too many cats are within the United kingdom without any homes. 

I know its abit off topic though what wet food that is organic do you give your cats? I have started to give her Meowing head. And well im buying orijen for dry food too. Cat litter i think oko is okay though expensive.

Many thanks again ladies for your help, i am very much greatful.


----------

